# Compilation Fortran



## Wybø (2 Mai 2013)

Bonjour.

Je me permets de vous contacter pour un gros problème de Fortran

Je travaille actuellement sur Mac OS X 10.7.5,  je dispose de la version 4.6.2 de Xcode et de Text Wrangler.
J'aurais voulu savoir si il aurait été possible que vous m'expliquiez une petite procédure pour réussir à compiler.
Je ne comprends vraiment pas comment ajouter les packs GCC sur Xcode.

Je vous remercie d'avance.

Il y a un forum "Développement sur Mac " je t'y déplace&#8230;


----------



## Wybø (3 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je vous envoie un nouveau message pour vous tenir informé de l'évolution de la situation.

J'ai installé le compilateur 'gfortran-4.6.2-x86_64-Lion.dmg'

Je lance TextWrangler dans lequel j'écris un petit programme
PROGRAM toto
PRINT *, 'toto'
END PROGRAM toto

Je l'enregistre sur mon bureau 'toto.f90'

J'ouvre mon Terminal :
initialement --> MacBook-Pro-de-???????:~ ???????!!!!!!!$ 
je fais un cd desktop et ça donne --> MacBook-Pro-de-???????:desktop ???????!!!!!!!$ 
j'utilise alors la commande 'gfortran -o toto.run toto.f90'

Un message s'affiche --> gfortran: error trying to exec 'as': execvp: No such file or directory

Merci


----------



## Larme (3 Mai 2013)

As-tu réussi à installer GCC du coup?
Dans les options d'XCode, faut installer les commands lines tools


----------



## ungars (20 Avril 2021)

'as' est la commande pour compiler / assembler les codes sources en...Assembleur !
Tapez cette commande dans une fenêtre de terminal et vous aurez :

xcode-select: note: no developer tools were found at '/Applications/Xcode.app', requesting install. Choose an option in the dialog to download the command line developer tools.

Il faut installer XCODE et son outil en ligne de commande...


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2021)

@ungars
Pourquoi remonter de vieux messages, ça ne sert à rien !


----------

